# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwangerschap en finasteride

## pien30

Hallo


Al enige tijd slik ik finasteride vanwege haaruitval. En nu ben ik per ongeluk zwanger geworden. (5,5 week nu) heel dom. Deze pillen zorgen ervoor dat bij een evnt jongetje de geslachtsdelen onderontwikkeld blijven. 
Bij een meisje is er niets aan de hand. Ik wil er zo snel mogelijk achter komen welk geslacht de baby heeft. Is er een test waarbij je dat zo snel mogelijk kunt weten ? Ik weet alleen van de vlokkentest, maar heb gelezen over een bloedtest waarmee je al heel vroeg allerlei zaken kunt bepalen. 


bedankt
Pien

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Pien,

Begrijpelijk dat je zo snel mogelijk wil weten of het een jongetje of meisje wordt, maar zover ik gelezen heb en weet is het geslacht pas vanaf 18 week te zien...
Bij een nekplooimeting en bloedtest (8-12 weken) wordt gekeken of het ongeboren kind een chromosoomafwijking heeft (bv Down syndroom), maar deze test is niet 100% zeker.
Bij een vlokkentest (11-12 weken) wordt gekeken of het ongeboren kind een chromosoomafwijking heeft. 
Bij een vruchtwaterpunctie (vanaf 16 week) wordt gekeken of het ongeboren kind een chromosoomafwijking heeft, deze uitslag is betrouwbaar.
_(Bron: allesoverkinderen.nl)_

Misschien dat de huisarts of gynaecoloog je hier een beter antwoord op kan geven?
Hopelijk komt het allemaal goed!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

